# MK1 Jetta interior swap! It has begun!



## JDMjosh (Feb 19, 2010)

TADA! It's a busy month!

Bought a rusty Jetta. My wife wanted it. Bought another one, and made the 1st one a parts car... it sat for a long time and my wife and I got tired of nickel and diming it back to good health so... we've started throwing money at it.

Parts car:









New car: (across the street)










The good Jetta's interior was blue and she liked the black one from the parts car, so I stripped the seats out and ordered a new black, pre-formed carpet.. it came in a couple weeks and looked awesome.

OLD:








NEW:


----------



## JDMjosh (Feb 19, 2010)

I wasn't sure how well the new carpet was going to fit..


I scraped out and vacuumed any wetness and rust out from under the old carpet and let it dry over the next day.


(Oh yeah, i forgot to mention I was swapping over the black dash, but you prollie assumed that.)

I realized I had to cut my own holes for the seat brackets, shifter, etc.. I was terrified of F'ing it up so I took my time.. turned out well, I think... not bad for a 1st time anyway.


It was slow goin's, but I took my time. I moved around the whole car, stretching and pulling and flattening before I did any cutting... some of which I ended up tracing, which helped.


































































Put $600 worth of 10,000K HID's in this thing too, looks awesome at night..











We'll start bodywork in a couple of weeks.. I wanna get the rims on and get it lowered first.. and swap the auto out for a manual trans










ON a side note, my 100 spoke wires finally showed up for my New Yorker
I can't WAIT to get these mounted...

Raceland header (8v) and Rokkor coilovers ready for install.... just waiting on tired for the rims.


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice!!! I like interior project like these, post up on your progress bro. I just redid my interior on my MKIV GTI from grey to all black but kept the grey leather seats and door inserts with blk panels. Sadly I dont have a camera to document. But I might post my results later


----------



## jones9435 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Your 10,000k HID*

Where did you get the HID lenses for car? my Email is [email protected] thnks


----------



## JDMjosh (Feb 19, 2010)

VR6R0ME03 said:


> Nice!!! I like interior project like these, post up on your progress bro. I just redid my interior on my MKIV GTI from grey to all black but kept the grey leather seats and door inserts with blk panels. Sadly I dont have a camera to document. But I might post my results later


Yeah def load up some pics, always stoked to check out other guy' projects. And interior swaps aren't always the easiest... so props.



jones9435 said:


> Where did you get the HID lenses for car? my Email is [email protected] thnks


I ordered them off eBay. I searched for 82-84 Jetta HIDs but in truth, any 4" x 6" HID kit will work..

I gotta relay them now, cause they're really dull for lighting up the road, but they look absolutely INCREDIBLE!

Anyways, I have updated this thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5327835-84-Jetta-MK1-build..-Yaaahooo so follow that one instead... I will be loading up new pics tomorrow


----------



## vr6_rabbit (Jan 21, 2011)

*10,000k hid and lens*

Hey man I don want to bust your bubble cuz I love the projector look. But I bought those same headlights off ebay and you won't get a good lighting ou of them due to the face that the light dosnt reflect off anything for the projector... a projector housed the light output and pushes it thru the dome lens. These black backing lights absob a lot of the light output. You can how ever retrofit projectors into those lights or contact the seller and they will trade you for the silver backing ones which only off a slightly better light out put. Sorry I don't mean to sound like an ass. This just comes from personal experience...


----------

